# Yau 4x4 Walkthough Solves (Please Help) --Tall5001



## Tall5001 (Aug 25, 2011)

[youtubehd]WQhP6PZT7kI[/youtubehd]



 YouTube Description said:


> Scrambles:
> 
> Fw Rw' B D' Uw Rw' F2 Rw2 B2 U Fw' U L F2 R F D' U' B2 F Rw R B2 L' R2 D2 L2 B R2 Uw F' L Rw Uw Rw' Uw' L' R' Uw F2
> 
> ...



My main reason for posting this is 1 to ask for help with my Yau and see what i need to do to get better! Also i would like to help other that are just learning the method figure out what to do with some examples. So please help me out and leave comments below to let me know what i need to work on!


----------



## Max CUBErick (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, I've just made sub1 avg5 by this method))
About first three edges and centers - it will come with practice)
But after I make the 4th white edge, I make a slice again, then insert three pieces, and I have three solved edges on the middle layer (one unsolved). Then I make two at a time.
And the edge parity should be made without y or y' moves: Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw
That's all - just practice, and make less y moves while edge pairing.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 26, 2011)

Max CUBErick said:


> Well, I've just made sub1 avg5 by this method))
> About first three edges and centers - it will come with practice)
> But after I make the 4th white edge, I make a slice again, then insert three pieces, and I have three solved edges on the middle layer (one unsolved). Then I make two at a time.
> And the edge parity should be made without y or y' moves: Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw
> That's all - just practice, and make less y moves while edge pairing.


 
Ok well i just can never find the pieces for cross i will get it better sooner or later. 

Thanks for the Alg thats what i was looking for! what do you do if they are not parallel and opposite do you do a r2 then do this alg then r2 again?

Thanks for all the advise i will work on it sub 1:20 here i come!


----------



## Weston (Aug 26, 2011)

You should do the first three cross edges incorrectly, then fix it when you insert the last edge.
And for the two edge pair swap thingy, why do you do uW y' (alg)?
Just do uW' (alg) uW


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 26, 2011)

Weston said:


> You should do the first three cross edges incorrectly, then fix it when you insert the last edge.
> And for the two edge pair swap thingy, why do you do uW y' (alg)?
> Just do uW' (alg) uW


 
What do you mean incorrectly then fix when i insert the last edge how does that work? and for the other ? because i didnt know. I am changing now


----------



## Max CUBErick (Aug 26, 2011)

Weston said:


> You should do the first three cross edges incorrectly, then fix it when you insert the last edge.
> And for the two edge pair swap thingy, why do you do uW y' (alg)?
> Just do uW' (alg) uW


 
You know, Yau Method has a lot of ways for solving the edges) The first video which I watched about Yau Method - was the video of Monkeydude1313. He explains why you should insert the third white edge incorrecrtly. When you want to insert the last fourth white edge, you should *make a slice* to pair them up, then *insert the edge* instead of the incorrect edge, after that you insert the edge that was removed into its correct position, finally you make a slice back. 
LOL it was harder to explain then I thought)) So if you didn't understand, just watch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpMpc8gmDdE&feature=channel_video_title
About this method, I don't think that there are some cubers who uses it. Now it's better to solve like in the video at the top.
P.S. Sorry for some mistakes - I'm from Russia))


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 26, 2011)

Max CUBErick said:


> You know, Yau Method has a lot of ways for solving the edges) The first video which I watched about Yau Method - was the video of Monkeydude1313. He explains why you should insert the third white edge incorrecrtly. When you want to insert the last fourth white edge, you should *make a slice* to pair them up, then *insert the edge* instead of the incorrect edge, after that you insert the edge that was removed into its correct position, finally you make a slice back.
> LOL it was harder to explain then I thought)) So if you didn't understand, just watch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpMpc8gmDdE&feature=channel_video_title
> About this method, I don't think that there are some cubers who uses it. Now it's better to solve like in the video at the top.
> P.S. Sorry for some mistakes - I'm from Russia))


 
Ok that makes sense in the regard that what he is doing. Now why? i dont get why it wouldnt be easier to just insert it correctly? how does what he did save time? Thanks for the info though!


----------



## Weston (Aug 26, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Ok that makes sense in the regard that what he is doing. Now why? i dont get why it wouldnt be easier to just insert it correctly? how does what he did save time? Thanks for the info though!


 
1. Less moves for the last edge
2. You can solve the edges in any order and position that you want to, just as long as its not correct.


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 26, 2011)

I use a slight variation with yau.
The first 3 dedges for the cross I solve to the correct position. With the last dedge for the cross I use two pairing. Most of the time from here I can solve with 7 edge pairing (forced lucky 6 dedge pair.)

I've sub 1:05 ao5 with this variation of yau. I lose a fair bit of time recognizing the two pairing case.


----------



## Max CUBErick (Aug 26, 2011)

What can I add to this conversation))
It's not too easy to understand which method is best. Maybe it depends on number of moves, maybe on look ahead.
I use the method of former world record holder Cubastian: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcobrLYWNVU&feature=channel_video_title I think it's the best method for looking ahead.
There is a tutorial made by Robert Yau: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNJQrNnfAcY&feature=channel_video_title The main idea is that you solve the fourth edge and two more edges. Then you have 6 edges.
I repeat that it's very difficult to understand which method is best. Just try to use all of them and see which method you like most of all.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 27, 2011)

Weston said:


> 1. Less moves for the last edge
> 2. You can solve the edges in any order and position that you want to, just as long as its not correct.


 
Do you by chance have a video on it because i am still not understanding how it is better? i will play with it this weekend but im just not exactly sure what i need to do to fulfill what you are getting at but i believe you because you have a 48 single and 53 average!


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 27, 2011)

It doesn't always work. Here's a counter example:

DL is white-orange, DB is white-red, DR is white-green.


Atm I prefer to do what I think Sebastian does most of the time:

Just solve the last cross edge in anyway. I tend to put half in the top layer and the other half in the middle layers. Then it's simply slice, replace, slice back, and place the edge in the cross.

Then I just slice, replace 2 or 3 dedges and slice back. Finally it's just chain pairing with the remaining edges.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 29, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> It doesn't always work. Here's a counter example:
> 
> DL is white-orange, DB is white-red, DR is white-green.
> 
> ...


 
What do you mean it doesnt always work?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 29, 2011)

Watch Chris Bird's tutorial you'll see what I mean hopefully.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 29, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Watch Chris Bird's tutorial you'll see what I mean hopefully.


 
are you saying that the random insertion doesnt always work with fixing it? i did watch his tutorial though. Also i dont get what you mean with the half in the middle half in the top and slice replace...

Edit: i watched you video on youtube on this and i think i get the chain solving the edges and to solves 4 edges with last cross piece! the rest i dont get


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah, the part where you place the last cross edge in and fix cross cannot always be done in 3 moves. 2 of the other 3 cross edges need to be correct relative to each other and whilst the 3rd one needs to be incorrect. This is why I would just prefer to place all 3 correctly in the first place.

Sorry for being lazy and describing how I do pair the last cross edge and place it in a few words, but it's all in Sebastian's video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcobrLYWNVU

(Skip to around 2:45)

Honestly I don't really know if it matters. Dan and Sebastian are both very fast (top 5 in the world officially) but they both solve the last cross edge differently.

I hope this helps.


----------

